# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Propecia tegen haaruitval/verlies bij mannen

## warner

Dit middel is via de officiele apotheek vrij duur. 90 tabletten van 1 Mg voor 
 132.- Bij www.propecia-finesteride.nl aanzienlijk goedkoper, 90 stuks voor  55,90. Mijn apotheek mag me maximaal 90 stuks per keer leveren. Deze ''internet-leverancier" kan me 360 tabletjes leveren, dus voor een jaar voor  158,-

Het lijkt me de moeite waard, maar:
Hoe betrouwbaar is dit bedrijf en haar producten? Heeft iemand ervaring?

----------

